# Effexor and Depakote



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

I see several different doctors, one has me on Effexor, and I think it might be working, but I'm not sure. The new doctor I just saw, a psychologist, wants me on Depakote and something else instead. Has anyone tried these? The side effects of Depkote sound scary to me.Laurie


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Why depakote? And if he/she is just a psychologist, at least here in the US he/she couldn't write a prescription anyway. I'm going to do a little research on depakote--my 81 year old father with dimentia was given it as an anti-psychotic and other doctors later said they were surprised he was given such a "serious" drug given the modern alternatives. I'll get back to you. Take care.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

The depakote was for when my father was going through a rather manic phase and it did do a great job. I checked on depakote on-line and it appears to used for a lot of different things...but of course every drug has a list of side effects that can scare you to death. Now that I think about it again--this was almost 2 years ago--the doctor that was most concerned about my father taking it was because of his age. I think you really need to talk this over with both doctors because you certainly need their agreement on meds. Take care.


----------



## kelly_IBS (Jun 17, 2003)

Depakote can be very calming to the mind. However, I prefer to go the natural route and when i eliminated all sugar--in all forms. I was able to drastically reduce depakote after 6 years of being on it. I will take it every other day in a dose that is 1/3rd my old level--500mg is my new dose.I never had any side effects except when i was extremely ill due to toxic mold exposure. Then it made me very tired but it was preferrable to the "fits" that I was having.Weight gain can be an issue but all it takes is sensible eating habits to sidestep it.There is overwhelming evidence that omega 3 fatty acids can function in a similar manner as depakote. However, for bipolar (even mild bipolar) it does not seem to be powerful enough.therefore all the studies say that omega 3's are to be used in conjunction with mood stabilizers like depakote.Sugar, mercury, food intolerances, allergies and several other factors were very strong contributors to my condition. No one should let some doctor drug them without investigating other conditions. solving other problems will result in the lowest possible dose being effective.


----------

